# Happy New Year!



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope everyone has a very happy, healthy, prosperous and campy New Year!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Happy New Year from Las Vegas RV.... All the best for 2012!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy and Prosperous New Year to all our Outbacker family from drizzly icy Vermont!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Best wishes to the Outbacker family for a Happy New Year from Pennsylvania!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

happy new years , all the best in 2012 from cold snowie saskatoon


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Happy New Year!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

cdn campers said:


> happy new years , all the best in 2012 from cold snowie saskatoon


just so you know.... 19c in Vegas when we arrived!.... not that I want to rub it in or anything...









19... did you hear me?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Happy New Year, from slushy Ontario!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

duggy said:


> Happy New Year, from slushy Ontario!


yah. iwas born in TO and then later moved to north bay, i surely remember all that slush. the wet feet all the time. stoon on a positive note we have a dry cold . no more wet feet.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Happy New Year from 80 degree Los Angeles. I don't even know what that is in Celsius, but what the heck? It's January!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Happy New Year from 80 degree Los Angeles. I don't even know what that is in Celsius, but what the heck? It's January!!


about 27 Celsius....


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Happy New Year from Nor Cal.


----------

